# How to read Audited Accounts?



## JOHNBOB50 (19 Sep 2006)

Does anybody know of a training company who could deliver training in how to read Audited Accounts in relation to Underwriting


----------



## dicey_reilly (19 Sep 2006)

*Re: How to read Audited Accounts????*

Hi JohnBob

You could try the Irish Institute of Credit Management who run various training courses in Credit Management and I'm sure would cover this topic.

(Disclosure - I am a member of this institute)

*​*​​​​ 
*
IRISH INSTITUTE OF CREDIT MANAGEMENT
*121 Lower Baggot Street, Dublin 2. Tel: 659 9466   Fax: 659 9401  E-Mail: info@iicm.ie

Cheers
Dicey


----------



## Caroline123 (2 Dec 2006)

*Re: How to read Audited Accounts????*

The *Institute of Bankers* have various courses - one of them being "_Credit and lending_". This is mainly focused on loans etc. but there is a section that gives a brief run-down on assessing audited accounts for underwriting purposes. Only thing is, the course would cost a about €1000 and you'd have to become a member too - membership fee would be approx €72.

Would be worth your while doing it though to get the qualification behind you. Plus, if you're employed in that field your employer may offer to refund you the money paid for the course!! 

Check out the website:  where you can request a prospectus to find out more!!

Hope this helps


----------

